# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  So many things I do not understand, why so many private variants why so few matches

## Andraste

I wonder if someone can help me define how distant are my matches, only 3 so far discovered after doing the Big YDNA and any more information would really help me understand. It appears to me; my line is scarce of early matches but with loads of private variants yet to be defined and I do not know why.
Through my brother’s DNA results, one can be found at the ancient dig in Germany this is a person from 6th century Hungary, and it has been given a haplogroup designation of T-Y15712. This is one level above my brothers T-Y15768, so am I right in assuming we are possibly on the same line? The other 2 matches are from Sudanese and Saudi lines, I do not know their dates.
Also, why I am here can I be cheeky and ask as I have just done my maternal test and been defined to be T2b* if it is usual to have both maternal and paternal lines T. As looking at the Haplogroup maps they may have both followed the same route closely and ended up together in England now.
Thanks for any help

----------


## torzio

T for ydna and T for mtdna ....have nothing in common

below is your T-Y15712

https://yfull.com/tree/T-Y15712/

interesting is the 1000 year old plus ...hungarian sample of SZ36 ..............this is the T1a1 branch

----------


## Andraste

Thank you torzio, I know those facts but is the other questions I really need help with. 
I know the T in both maternal and paternal lines have nothing in common my question was 'is usual to have both maternal and paternal lines T' or coincidence. As I have seen the route for both maternal and paternal lines and to me they seem to follow each other.

----------


## Andraste

Well, after having read through many threads here I am getting more information to help me understand and answer some doubts I had.
I found the 2 links below rather helpful. Just need to find out how distant my 3 matches are.
The Phylogenetic Tree M-184 is really pretty and useful too.

Well it appears I can't post links yet...shame! but you can find them if you look in other long term members threads.

----------


## torzio

> Well, after having read through many threads here I am getting more information to help me understand and answer some doubts I had.
> I found the 2 links below rather helpful. Just need to find out how distant my 3 matches are.
> The Phylogenetic Tree M-184 is really pretty and useful too.
> 
> Well it appears I can't post links yet...shame! but you can find them if you look in other long term members threads.



There are many T people in Britain and Ireland .....................T has been in western and eastern Europe since Neolithic times 

I do not understand what actual question or query you have

----------

